# la sauna o el sauna



## Ilmo

¿Por qué tanto mi amigo de correspondencia chileno como mi amiga de correspondencia mexicana me han corregido, cuando les había escrito sobre "la sauna", diciéndome, que la palabra sauna es de género masculino?

_"Con relación la palabra Sauna aquí se usa para describir un lugar pequeño donde puedes bañarte con vapor, aunque Sauna termina con vocal “a” no es de género femenino, aquí se dice “voy al sauna o voy a él sauna” porque por lo regular los saunas estan en el baño y “baño” es de genero masculino, Complicado no?"_ Así me escribió mi amiga.

Sin embargo, según el diccionario WR la palabra sauna es femenino. También el DRAE tiene una opinión clara, copiada al fin de este post.

¿Qué opináis - en cuáles países hispanohablantes este "invención" finlandes es masculino y en cuáles femenino? Y si tenemos que votar sobre la cuestión, demando un doble voto para todos los finlandeses, puesto que la palabra ya viene originalmente de nuestra lengua.

*sauna**.*(Del finés _sauna_).*1.* f. Baño de vapor, en recinto de madera, a muy alta temperatura, que produce una rápida y abundante sudoración, y que se toma con fines higiénicos y terapéuticos.*2.* f. Local en que se pueden tomar esos baños.
_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## belén

Curioso. En España es femenino, es lo único que te puedo decir. Igual con el viaje a América cambió de sexo la palabra..

Raro que el RAE no lo recoja.. tiempo al tiempo.

Belén


----------



## SpiceMan

Que sauna es femenino... este mundo ya da para cualquier cosa . En Argentina es masculino.

Fui a un sauna. 
Hice un sauna en mi casa.
En verano el sauna es un infierno.

Supongo que les duele tanto el oído a los españoles como a mí el ojo al leer "la sauna".


----------



## lazarus1907

Interesante; nunca había oído "el sauna".

*



1. f. Baño de vapor
		
Click to expand...

*


> *Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados*


 
*La Real Academia Española y las veintiuna Academias que con ella integran la Asociación de Academias de la Lengua Española trabajan mancomunadamente al servicio de la unidad del idioma tratando de mejorar y actualizar un diccionario de carácter panhispánico.*

Academia Colombiana de la Lengua 
Academia Ecuatoriana de la Lengua 
Academia Mexicana de la Lengua 
Academia Salvadoreña de la Lengua 
Academia Venezolana de la Lengua 
Academia Chilena de la Lengua 
Academia Peruana de la Lengua 
Academia Guatemalteca de la Lengua 
Academia Costarricense de la Lengua 
Academia Filipina de la Lengua Española 
Academia Panameña de la Lengua 
Academia Cubana de la Lengua 
Academia Paraguaya de la Lengua Española 
Academia Boliviana de la Lengua 
Academia Dominicana de la Lengua 
Academia Nicaragüense de la Lengua 
Academia Argentina de Letras 
Academia Nacional de Letras del Uruguay 
Academia Hondureña de la Lengua 
Academia Puertorriqueña de la Lengua Española 
Academia Norteamericana de la Lengua Española 

Si alguien de cualquier país que no sea España tiene un diccionario editado localmente, sería interesante que comprobara el género de la palabra. Según el DRAE, es femenina.


----------



## Txibiru

Quizas la culpa la tiene que "Spa", palabra que se está utilizando cada vez más en castellano, sí que se usa en masculino.


----------



## SpiceMan

A ver... ejemplo en el diario Clarín (sauna en Argentina se puede referir también a una "casa de masajes", un burdel). El periódico de mayor tirada de Argentina (y de todo el mundo hispanoparlante).
Ejemplo en La Nación, el segundo diario con mayor tirada en Argentina, 30% del mercado en Gran Buenos Aires (Buenos Aires y suburbios: 11 millones de habitantes).
Página/12. Otro diario de distribución nacional.

Los que tal vez son los 3 diarios más importantes de Argentina escriben "el sauna". (No sé si Página/12 es tan importante. Que es Clarín primero y La Nación segundo, es seguro)

Sin embargo, buscando por internet encontré una que otra página argentina con "la sauna". Pero está extendido el uso de "la sauna" en Argentina hasta tal punto, que hoy es la primera vez que leo que existe "la sauna" (en este foro).


----------



## Ilmo

Txibiru said:
			
		

> Quizas la culpa la tiene que "Spa", palabra que se está utilizando cada vez más en castellano, sí que se usa en masculino.


 
La palabra "spa" no está en el Diccionario, dice RAE.
Adermás, los hispanohablantes no están capaces de pronunciar la combinación "sp" en comienzo de la palabra, así que debía ser "Espa".


----------



## lazarus1907

Txibiru said:
			
		

> Quizas la culpa la tiene que "Spa", palabra que se está utilizando cada vez más en castellano, sí que se usa en masculino.


 
Y la palabra Spa no es ni siquiera inglesa: Es un lugar en Bélgica.
Por curiosidad, "sauna" también es femenino en italiano. Me pregunto en qué momento se empezó a utilizar como masculino en países hispanoamericanos y por qué.


----------



## Ilmo

SpiceMan said:
			
		

> A ver... ejemplo en el diario Clarín (sauna en Argentina se puede referir también a una "casa de masajes", un burdel). El periódico de mayor tirada de Argentina (y de todo el mundo hispanoparlante).
> Ejemplo en La Nación, el segundo diario con mayor tirada en Argentina, 30% del mercado en Gran Buenos Aires (Buenos Aires y suburbios: 11 millones de habitantes).
> Página/12. Otro diario de distribución nacional.
> 
> Los que tal vez son los 3 diarios más importantes de Argentina escriben "el sauna". (No sé si Página/12 es tan importante. Que es Clarín primero y La Nación segundo, es seguro)
> 
> Sin embargo, buscando por internet encontré una que otra página argentina con "la sauna". Pero está extendido el uso de "la sauna" en Argentina hasta tal punto, que hoy es la primera vez que leo que existe "la sauna" (en este foro).


 
¿Intentas decir que una tirada grande justifique errores de gramática?
En tal caso:
Google me dio 33.000 aciertos con "el sauna" y 285.000 aciertos on "la sauna".
Creo que se ha confundido el género de la palabra sauna con el de las palabras de origen griego que terminan con "a". Palabras como el problema, el sistema etcétera sí que son masculinos, pero la palabra "sauna" es una palabra del finés, y en esta lengua las palabras no tienen género en absoluto. Por eso fuera lógico que se determinara el género en español según la regla normal que las palabras terminando en la vocal "a" sean femeninas.


----------



## belén

Ilmo said:
			
		

> La palabra "spa" no está en el Diccionario, dice RAE.
> Adermás, los hispanohablantes no están son capaces de pronunciar la combinación "sp" al comienzo de la palabra, así que debía ser "Espa".


Txibiru (por cierto ¡bienvenido a los foros!) no dijo que la palabra spa estuviera en la RAE, dijo que se usa. Como ya hemos discutido más de una vez, la RAE no incluye todas y cada una de las palabras que usamos, sino que recoge lo que considera conveniente en sus revisiones anuales. 

No estoy justificando ni dejando de justificar el uso de spa, pero lo que es indudable es que es una palabra que todo el mundo entiende si se usa en contexto.

Evidentemente, en español lo pronunciamos "espa", tal como dices.

Belén


----------



## Alundra

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Y la palabra Spa no es ni siquiera inglesa: Es un lugar en Bélgica.


 
Yo creía que SPA eran las iniciales de Salud Por Agua....  

Alundra.


----------



## belén

He encontrado este enlace a la etimología de Spa.


----------



## Alundra

belen said:
			
		

> He encontrado este enlace a la etimología de Spa.


 
Gracias Belén.  

Alundra.


----------



## Residente Calle 13

Depende de como los grupos del idioma interpreten la palabra.

Si ven un baño o un local sauna lo ven masculino. Si se llevan de la a final, es femenina. Pero el género de los ananimados son arbitrarios y muchas veces hasta cambian con el tiempo sin hablar del espacio.


En California todavía hay un pueblo que se llama *La puente*  (lapuente.org) que se llama así. Digo todavía porque por raro que nos suene se decía antiguamente *la puente*.


----------



## SpiceMan

Ilmo said:
			
		

> ¿Intentas decir que una tirada grande justifique errores de gramática?
> En tal caso:
> Google me dio 33.000 aciertos con "el sauna" y 285.000 aciertos on "la sauna".
> Creo que se ha confundido el género de la palabra sauna con el de las palabras de origen griego que terminan con "a". Palabras como el problema, el sistema etcétera sí que son masculinos, pero la palabra "sauna" es una palabra del finés, y en esta lengua las palabras no tienen género en absoluto. Por eso fuera lógico que se determinara el género en español según la regla normal que las palabras terminando en la vocal "a" sean femeninas.


Intento decir que en Argentina no es un error de gramática.

Cuando leo "la sauna", me suena exactamente como si dijeran la perro. Porque en Argentina es un sustantivo masculino, y lo correcto es poner el artículo que le corresponde como tal. 

En el diccionario del habla de los argentinos (DIHA, el diccionario de la Academia Argentina de Letras) no figura nada. (Es un diccionario con las palabras utilizadas en Argentina y que no existen o tienen otro significado para la RAE). "El Sauna" no figura.

Como verás, no estoy solo. El que creó la siguiente lista califica de "inaudito" decir _la sauna_ en Argentina.
1000 palabras que se usan en Argentina y no están en el _Diccionario del habla de los Argentinos.
___
_El otro día escribí en un texto "descripto" y varios españoles me corrigieron diciendo que era "descrito". 
 Como en el DRAE figura:
*
descripto**, ta**.*
  (Del lat. _descriptus_).
* 1.* part. irreg._ Arg._ y_ Ur._ *descrito.*
_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados

_Me pidieron disculpas por corregirme, etc. (que no hay qué disculpar). Pero me quedo claro que si figura en el DRAE me piden disculpas, si no figura en el DRAE, estoy intentado justificar algo incorrecto. Y lo que digo es exactamente lo mismo: "en Argentina lo correcto es decir X, decir Y es extraño a los argentinos".  ¿En la RAE cuántos son? ¿300 linguístas? ¿500? ¿10000?
 Sean los que sean, no son suficientes para escuchar y leer todo lo que dicen 300-400 millones de personas que hablan español todos los días.

Si un mexicano te corrige que se dice "el sauna", en México se dice "el sauna". En España se dice "la sauna", tampoco hay incorrección. La situación ya es real. Lo único que falta es que la Academia de Letras de Argentina, se percate, haga todos los procedimientos correspondientes, y en unos años figura en el DRAE. El idioma cambia día a día, y el proceso de agregar algo en un diccionario toma días/meses/años. 

Español antiguamente correcto:
 En sueños una fermosa
besava una vegada,
estando mucho medrosa
de los de su posada.

Español correcto hoy en día:
En sueños una hermosa
besaba una (sola) vez
estando muy miedosa
de los de su posada.

La verdad, no le veo sentido a ponerse en terco con que si es correcto o no, cuando ya es algo generalizado en Argentina, Chile, Uruguay y México, hasta donde yo sé. 
En todo caso, _era_ incorrecto y -en algunos lugares- eso cambió.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

*En México tambien es "el sauna" o "los baños sauna" *
*Será que, como dice Belén, ¿con el viaje cambio de sexo? *
*Saludos*
*Tigger*


----------



## Residente Calle 13

SpiceMan said:
			
		

> Intento decir que en Argentina no es un error de gramática.


El error es que ni la Academia Argentina de Letras ni la RAE se hayan dado cuenta que 150 millones de personas que hablan castellano lo dicen así. Así es que también la mexicana está floja.


----------



## lazarus1907

Por curiosidad: ¿Por qué estas páginas argentinas y mexicanas dicen "la sauna"? ¿Lo han escrito españoles que se han ido a editar páginas de internet allá, se han confundido al escribir, o usaron el DRAE?




> Un equipo de bomberos finlandeses ocasionó accidentalmente un incendio en su *propio sauna*, pero no pudo extinguir las llamas a pesar de su entrenamiento profesional.
> * La sauna*, ubicada en Lappi,
> http://www.elsiglodetorreon.com.mx/sucesos/nID/125436/


 (¡En esta página lo usan tanto en masculino como en femenino!)



> TEN          EN CUENTA: El empleo de diuréticos para adelgazar, *la sauna* y el ejercicio          intenso en época de calor conduce a pérdidas de liquido que no se compensan          con la simple ingestión de agua, de hecho puede ser muy perjudicial, y          se hace necesario ingerir líquidos enriquecidos con sodio.
> http://www.uv.mx/nutri_ver/saludpublica/minerales.html





> Relájese en la sauna de pino rojo, la sala de vapor de eucalipto y el salón de relajamiento. Tiene disponible lo último en equipo de ejercicio en la sala de ejercitación con personal profesionalmente capacitado.
> http://www.travelguide.com.mx/SpaLV.htm





> *El Sauna*
> Que es?
> Es un habitáculo de madera. Consiste esencialmente en un “baño de aire caliente” (¡no vapor!). El aire debe ser muy seco. La madera desempeña un papel básico en el mantenimiento de una atmósfera adecuada dentro de *la sauna*,
> http://www.spabuenosaires.com.ar/sauna.htm


(¡Otro con doble género!)


> Desde el momento en el que entramos en *la sauna*, el cuerpo experimenta una serie de reacciones.
> http://articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar/MLA-17962549-_JM





> El baño turco se caracteriza, a diferencia de *la sauna*, por el clima “cálido-húmedo: la temperatura en las habitaciones oscila entre los 45 a los 60 grados
> http://www.skip.com.ar/sobre_vos/nav_botonera.php?cat=5


----------



## Residente Calle 13

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Por curiosidad: ¿Por qué estas páginas argentinas y mexicanas dicen "la sauna"? ¿Lo han escrito españoles que se han ido a editar páginas de internet allá, se han confundido al escribir, o usaron el DRAE?


Creo que antes que nada habrá que preguntarle a los autores. 

Y la variedad existe también dentro de países individuales. Una española dice en este hilo que dice "el sauna" y no "la sauna". hilo


----------



## Lourdes Luna

Hola a todos!!

Con relación a "la sauna" o "el sauna" pienso que son mucho más fuerte los "usos y la costumbres" de cada país que las mismas reglas gramaticales...
En México utilizamos "el sauna" como ya le había comentado a mi querido Ilmo en este texto...

_"Con relación la palabra Sauna aquí se usa para describir un lugar pequeño donde puedes bañarte con vapor, aunque Sauna termina con vocal “a” no es de género femenino, aquí se dice “voy al sauna o voy a él sauna” porque por lo regular los saunas estan en el baño y “baño” es de genero masculino, Complicado no?"_ Así me escribió mi amiga.

Y lo que pienso que lo gramaticalmente correcto debería ser "la sauna", pero la costumbre o lo que siempre decimos aqui en México es "el sauna"...

Saludos a todos


----------



## fran

Soy español y se me hace raro escuchar "el sauna", pero no creo que sea como para corregir a los habitantes de dos paises. Defiendo la postura de nuestros amigos de Argentina y México.

Si dicen allá "el sauna", se habla día a día, lo hablan en lenguaje coloquial y en editoriales, debemos aceptarlo y que cada uno lo diga como crea conveniente.

En España hasta hace bien poco era muy raro escuchar "Buen día" para dar los "Buenos días". Al principio sólo lo escuchaba de argentinos, pero a fecha de hoy es natural escucharlo también de españoles, vamos que se ha aceptado y se utiliza. Éste es sólo un ejemplo de los muchísimos que podemos encontrar.


----------



## lazarus1907

> pero no creo que sea como para corregir a los habitantes de dos paises



Nadie puede realmente corregir algo que millones de personas de un país han estado usando durante centenares de años de manera uniforme; la gente define el idioma del mismo modo que éste define a la gente.

Yo sólo mencioné su uso en España y unas cuantas citas, pero lo que realmente me interesa de manera personal es saber cómo y cuándo ocurrió este cambio de género.

El género en palabras sin sexo es -en mi opinión- una pérdida de tiempo y esfuerzo en cualquier caso .


----------



## Residente Calle 13

No son solo dos países que lo dicen así :


_La                      habilitación *del sauna* es... _(Chile)

http://granvalparaiso.cl/aldealocal/171.htm 


allí unos masajes en nuestra piscina y *el sauna* _..._ (Uruguay)

http://www.bodas.com.uy/novedades/index.php?Id=30


_...en *el sauna* se evapora hasta la ira._(Venezuela)

http://www.atelier.com.ve/e/modules.php?name=News&file=print&sid=15


._..alistó los materiales para *el sauna* casero._ (Colombia)

http://eltiempo.terra.com.co/naci/tolima/noticias/ARTICULO-WEB-_NOTA_INTERIOR-2743035.html
_

...después, pasó unos cuantos minutos en_*el sauna. *(Ecuador)

http://www.hoy.com.ec/NoticiaNue.asp?row_id=216980

_
¿En qué horario usted asistiría *al sauna*?_ (Peru)*

http://www.aelu.com.pe/encuestas/sauna/sauna1.php
*

A este punto, si le sumamos Argentina y México...la *gran *mayoría de los hispanohablantes dice «el sauna».


----------



## fran

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> El género en palabras sin sexo es -en mi opinión- una pérdida de tiempo y esfuerzo en cualquier caso .



Estoy contigo totalmente. Supongo que los hijos de los hijos de los h... cambien ésto.

De todas maneras y a día de hoy está claro que...

...para práctico el inglés.
...para bello y gozo el español.


----------



## lazarus1907

Te gusta pelear, ¿eh?

Yahoo encuentra 156000 páginas con "la sauna" y 24600 con "el sauna", o sea, 6 veces más.
¿Y esto qué prueba? ¿Que los españoles usan más o escriben más páginas de internet? Probablemente nada. No vamos a estar una semana enseñándonos el uno al otro páginas de internet donde se usa de una forma o de otra. Se usa de manera diferente en distintos países y punto. Yo al menos ya sé cómo usar la palabra cuando vaya a México y otro país.

Pero estaré encantado de escuchar una teoría documentada sobre el por qué de esta diferencia.

Un saludo


----------



## Residente Calle 13

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> pero lo que realmente me interesa de manera personal es saber cómo y cuándo ocurrió este cambio de género.



Quizá nunca cambió. La palabra puede llegar a México directamente desde Finlandia o desde Estados Unidos. No cada vocablo que llega a Hispanoamérica pasa por Sevilla como en los viejos tiempos, LOL! (No se enfaden por el chistesito).

O sea, que a lo mejor no hubo ningún cambio.


----------



## Residente Calle 13

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Te gusta pelear, ¿eh?
> 
> Yahoo encuentra 156000 páginas con "la sauna" y 24600 con "el sauna", o sea, 6 veces más.
> ¿Y esto qué prueba? ¿Que los españoles usan más o escriben más páginas de internet?



Yo pienso que sí. Lo puedes investigar si te interesa pero a mí me parece obvio que de España salen más páginas web que toda Latinoamérica.


----------



## lazarus1907

Residente Calle 13 said:
			
		

> Quizá nunca cambió. La palabra puede llegar a México directamente desde Finlandia o desde Estados Unidos. No cada vocablo que llega a Hispanoamérica pasa por Sevilla como en los viejos tiempos, LOL! (No se enfaden por el chistesito).
> 
> O sea, que a lo mejor no hubo ningún cambio.



¡Pues llevas razón! Mi diccionario etimológico no recoge la palabra (es demasiado pequeño), así que mejor no digo nada. En cualquier caso, si la palabra viene desde los Estados Unidos, seguro que llega sin género  

Cambia mi pregunta por "¿Por qué España usa el género opuesto al resto del mundo hispanohablante? O... ¿Por qué es una palabra masculina en cualquier parte excepto en España? No creo que sea una coincidencia que todos los países de habla hispana en América hayan elegido hacer "sauna" una palabra masculina pese a que acaba en "a"; pero es tan sólo una corazonada.

Y lo de Sevilla... te vas a reír, pero Sevilla comparte probablemente más rasgos con el habla hispanoamericana que ninguna otra parte de España.

Saludos


----------



## lazarus1907

> Yo pienso que sí. Lo puedes investigar si te interesa pero a mí me parece obvio que de España salen más páginas web que toda Latinoamérica.



No te molestes. Sería una pérdida de tiempo. Lo decía para mosquearte


----------



## Residente Calle 13

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Cambia mi pregunta por "¿Por qué España usa el género opuesto al resto del mundo hispanohablante? O... ¿Por qué es una palabra masculina en cualquier parte excepto en España? No creo que sea una coincidencia que todos los países de habla hispana en América hayan elegido hacer "sauna" una palabra masculina pese a que acaba en "a"; pero es tan sólo una corazonada.
> 
> Saludos


Bueno yo tengo una teoría. ¡Lo que me falta son pruebas!


Los españoles adaptan la palabra sauna por el finlandés. Como termina en *a*, deciden ponerle el género femenino. Pero te advierto que decir en España se dice «la sauna» es quizá generalizar. Hoy mismo me ha dicho una española que para ella es «el sauna». Bueno, puede estar en una minoría muy minoritaria pero lo dudo.

Los hispanoaméricanos adaptan la palabra que ellos piensan ser anglo-américana. Como la gran mayoría de prestamos se le da el género masculino.

O

Como un sauna es un cuarto se le da el género masculino en América.

O

Como un sauna es un baño se le da el género masculino en América.

---

Lazarus, te confieso que opino como tú y que con esto de los géneros para inanimados le estamos _buscando la quinta pata al gato_. Pero creo que es interesante hablar de estas cosas porque por lo menos nos conocemos mejor los de _allá y _los de _acá _cosa que hacemos un poco demasiado poco.


----------



## Residente Calle 13

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> No te molestes. Sería una pérdida de tiempo. Lo decía para mosquearte



No pasa nada .


----------



## lazarus1907

> Los hispanoaméricanos adaptan la palabra que ellos piensan ser anglo-américana. Como la gran mayoría de prestamos se le da el género masculino.


Esta me parece una sugerencia muy interesante; no lo había pensado.



> Como un sauna es un baño se le da el género masculino en América.


Esta se la he oído a otros, pero no acaba de convencerme.

Gracias


----------



## ieracub

Hola:

¡Qué gracioso que la determinación del género de una palabra pueda provocar tamaña discusión!, jajajajaja.

A mí se me destemplan los dientes cuando leo _la sauna  _

Sólo por si anda algún representante latinoamericano de la RAE por acá voy a decir que en Chile se usa en masculino. A ver si hacemos presión para que la RAE la reconozca con género ambigüo. ¿Será que nuestros representantes son un poquito flojos? ¡Un tirón de orejas para ellos!

¡En España es femenino y en América masculino! ¿A qué tanta pelea?

Al igual que Residente me voy a *inventar* una teoría:

1.- Existían, primero, los baños turco.
2.- Luego, aparecen *los baños* sauna.
3.- Y, finalmente, se eliminó la palabra baños y quedó _el sauna._

Por cierto, nunca he entendido por qué algunos dicen _baños turco_ y no _baños turco*s*._

¿Lo han visto así, en singular?

Chao.


----------



## lazarus1907

> Por cierto, nunca he entendido por qué algunos dicen baños turco y no baños turcos.



Nunca lo he visto en singular. Siempre "baños turcos", que es lo "lógico".


----------



## ieracub

Sí que es lo "lógico", pero he visto muchos anuncios donde lo usan en singular. 

¿Y se dirá _baños sauna_ o _baños saunas ? _

Creo que es suficiente por hoy....



			
				ieracub said:
			
		

> ... género ambig*ü*o.


 
Lo siento por esta aberración. Se escribe _ambiguo_, sin diéresis. Lo peor es que no puedo decir que fue un error de tipeo, porque no fue fácil encontrar los puntitos en mi teclado.


----------



## Residente Calle 13

ieracub said:
			
		

> Lo siento por esta aberración. Se escribe _ambiguo_, sin diéresis. Lo peor es que no puedo decir que fue un error de tipeo, porque no fue fácil encontrar los puntitos en mi teclado.


Fue un error por analogía. 

ü = w > lingüística, pingüino, *ambigüo (no con *a* u *o* pero eso se nos olvida)

Puede ser que el género de *sauna* en la peninsula ibérica se deba precisamente a este fenómeno (como muchas palabras que terminan en *a* son femeninas pues...) y ojo que no estoy diciendo que sea un *error*.


----------



## ManPaisa

*Nueva Pregunta*
*Hilos Unidos*​ 
A mí me suena extraño *la sauna,* aunque el DRAE dé el término como femenino.

¿Qué dicen en sus respectos países o regiones? ¿*El sauna* o *la sauna*?


----------



## Juan Miguel González

El sauna en México.


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

En España "la sauna"


----------



## andriubcn

Si hace referencia a la "habitación con vapores" (perdón por la pésima definición) en España es _*la sauna*_.

Saludos


----------



## josé león

En Ecuador es "el sauna". El "baño sauna"

Saludos

jl


----------



## mirx

Juan Miguel González said:


> El sauna en México.



Yo siempre he oído "la".


----------



## Aviador

Nos cruzamos, ManPaisa y dimos una respuesta casi idéntica.
Aprovecho igual para informar que, en Chile, sauna es de género masculino: _el sauna_.

Saludos.


----------



## ManPaisa

Aviador said:


> Nos cruzamos, ManPaisa.
> Aprovecho igual para informar que, en Chile, sauna es de género masculino: _el sauna_.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Gracias a ti, Aviador, y a todos los demás por los comentarios.

A ver si se manifiestan los de otros países...


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

*El *sauna en México... para más discusiones o palabras masculinas/femeninas, ver el reciente hilo sobre *sartén.*


----------



## Vampiro

En Chile lo que se usa es *el* sauna y *la* sarna.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Calambur

Por aquí, *el sauna, un baño sauna.*


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Pues qué curioso, y me permito abrir un (¿o una?) paréntesis uniendo este hilo al de el/la sartén de hace pocos días.

Ambos casos, femeninos en la península, parecen ser sometidos a alguna extraña operación quirúrgica que los convierte en masculinos. ¿Será?


----------



## Calambur

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Pues qué curioso, y me permito abrir un (¿o una?) paréntesis uniendo este hilo al de el/la sartén de hace pocos días.
> 
> Ambos casos, femeninos en la península, parecen ser sometidos a alguna extraña operación quirúrgica que los convierte en masculinos. ¿Será?


Todo es posible en la _Dimensión desconocida_...


----------



## Polizón

Perú: El sauna.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

También en Uruguay es estrictamente "XY".
Sólo el que llaman seco, el del cuartito de madera; al húmedo yo lo conozco como baño turco y no como "sauna húmedo"
Saludos


----------



## Lexinauta

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Pues qué curioso, y me permito abrir un (¿o una?) paréntesis uniendo este hilo al de el/la sartén de hace pocos días.
> 
> Ambos casos, femeninos en la península, parecen ser sometidos a alguna extraña operación quirúrgica que los convierte en masculinos. ¿Será?


El caso es distinto, porque en el que nos ocupa, al decir 'un/el sauna' simplemente hacemos una elipsis de 'baño' (presente tanto en el emisor como en el receptor): por lo cual no me parece incorrecto (y ni siquiera contradice al DRAE).


----------



## Aviador

Ya es claro. Hispanoamérica gana por goleada.
Creo que es hora de que la RAE considere la posibilidad de decretar _sauna_ como sustantivo de género ambiguo. ¿No?

Saludos.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

¿XY es ♀ o ♂?
Ya no recuerdo.



Aviador said:


> Ya es claro. Hispanoamérica gana por goleada.
> Creo que es hora de que la RAE considere la posibilidad de decretar _sauna_ como sustantivo de género ambiguo. ¿No?
> 
> Saludos.


 
_Cuando las gallinas tengan dientes_, como dicen los franceses.
_Cuando los cerdos vuelen_, como dicen los gringos.
_Cuando se seque el/la mar_, como decimos nosotros.


----------



## mirx

Yo insisto en que en México es más común "la"; y no es que sea ninguna autoridad ni mucho menos, pero sí creo Google es muy bueno para reflejar tendencias de uso. "La sauna" es 4 veces más popular que "el sauna", esto en el dominio de México, claro.

Los resultados de Argentina son completamente inversos.


----------



## horusankh

mirx said:


> Yo insisto en que en México es más común "la"; y no es que sea ninguna autoridad ni mucho menos, pero sí creo Google es muy bueno para reflejar tendencias de uso. "La sauna" es 4 veces más popular que "el sauna", esto en el dominio de México, claro.
> 
> Los resultados de Argentina son completamente inversos.


Estimado Mirx:

Yo acabo de buscar en google, y mis resultados fueron al revés que lo que encontraste tú, y no voy a negar que tal vez por allá en el norte se diga en femenino, pero yo, acá en Jalisco, siempre lo he leído y oído en masculino (y por las respuestas de otros mexicanos, aparentemente en más lugares del país también se dice así).

Saludos.


----------



## mirx

horusankh said:


> Estimado Mirx:
> 
> Yo acabo de buscar en google, y mis resultados fueron al revés que lo que encontraste tú, y no voy a negar que tal vez por allá en el norte se diga en femenino, pero yo, acá en Jalisco, siempre lo he leído y oído en masculino (y por las respuestas de otros mexicanos, aparentemente en más lugares del país también se dice así).
> 
> Saludos.



Pues será.



> Resultados *1* - *10* de aproximadamente *3,940* de *"la sauna"*.  (*0.05* segundos)





> Resultados *1* - *10* de aproximadamente *1,490* de *"el sauna"*.  (*0.05* segundos)


----------



## Juan Miguel González

Pues es un poco curioso, mi búsqueda en google fue prácticamente un empate, aunque "ganó" el uso masculino. 

Insisto: en el DF y en Zacatecas (las regiones que conozco más) he escuchado y dicho el sauna. Aunque creo que es el uso más común no es ni uno ni otro, sino vapor o baño de vapor.


----------



## ManPaisa

> Resultados *1* - *10* de aproximadamente *3,940* de *"la sauna"*.  (*0.05* segundos)
> Resultados *1* - *10* de aproximadamente *1,490* de *"el sauna"*.  (*0.05* segundos)



A mí me dio exactamente igual.


----------



## ManPaisa

Aviador said:


> Ya es claro. Hispanoamérica gana por goleada.
> Creo que es hora de que la RAE considere la posibilidad de decretar _sauna_ como sustantivo de género ambiguo. ¿No?



Del DPD:
*sauna*. ‘Baño de vapor’ y ‘local en que se pueden tomar estos baños’. En España se usa siempre en femenino: _«Los masajes y la sauna pueden ayudarle a descargar los músculos»_ (Mansilla _Ciclismo_ [Esp. 1995]). En el español de América alternan ambos géneros, aunque con predominio del masculino en la mayoría de los países: _«La señora está en el sauna»__Vida_ [Chile 1995]); _«Luego de sudar en la sauna,_ [...] _ha entrado al cuarto de masajes»_ (Bayly _Mujer_ [Perú 2002]).


----------



## Rebeca511

En Venezuela es definitivamente masculino: el sauna.


----------



## Polizón

ManPaisa said:


> Del DPD:
> *sauna*. ‘Baño de vapor’ y ‘local en que se pueden tomar estos baños’. En España se usa siempre en femenino: _«Los masajes y la sauna pueden ayudarle a descargar los músculos»_ (Mansilla _Ciclismo_ [Esp. 1995]). En el español de América alternan ambos géneros, aunque con predominio del masculino en la mayoría de los países: _«La señora está en el sauna»__Vida_ [Chile 1995]); _«Luego de sudar en la sauna,_ [...] _ha entrado al cuarto de masajes»_ (Bayly _Mujer_ [Perú 2002]).


 
El ejemplo que el DPD cita sobre Jaime Bayly no es el más representativo, pues el autor, cuando escribe, pasa mucho tiempo en España y -en general- es muy cuidadoso en el lenguaje. Lo que quiero decir es que con frecuencia adopta frases que en el Perú no son usadas. De hecho, en su faceta como entrevistador se le oye decir: "coño", reflejo de sus estancias en España. Aquí no se usa la expresión antes citada.

Pero no discrepo de lo que señala el DPD. cuando menos en el Perú, conviven los dos géneros, aunque predomina el masculino y por amplio margen.

Saludos.


----------



## ManPaisa

Polizón said:


> El ejemplo que el DPD cita sobre Jaime Bayly no es el más representativo, pues el autor, cuando escribe, pasa mucho tiempo en España y -en general- es muy cuidadoso en el lenguaje.


 
Además, le gustan los dos géneros.


----------



## uggo

En Paraguay también decimos el sauna.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá también es el sauna.


----------



## 0scar

Decir _*el sauna*_ viene de que es _*el [baño] sauna* y baño _queda implicito.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Hola, me ha sorprendido la pasión con la que discuten "el sauna" o "la sauna", como si fuera una cosa de vida y muerte. A mi, no me importa
que sea "el sauna" o "la sauna". Nuestro idioma no tiene el artícullo 
femenino ni masculino. 

En el baño turcoen Japón, hacen masaje hombres como Hercules y no chicas sexy y por eso, se dice "el sauna". No es un budel. Pero, el baño turno en Japón era burdel, pero ahora llamamos "jabonlandia", por que un joven turno reclamó al gobierno que el nombre debiera cambiarse. En Tokio, el turco dijo a un taxista "Por favor, vaya a la Embajada de Turquia" y el taxista le llevó a un burdel (baño turco) con el nombre de "Embajada de Turquia".


saludos 

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Naticruz

belén said:


> Curioso. En España es femenino, es lo único que te puedo decir. Igual con el viaje a América cambió de sexo la palabra..
> 
> Raro que el RAE no lo recoja.. tiempo al tiempo.
> 
> Belén


*«■** Notas de uso* 
Mientras que en España la palabra *sauna* se emplea exclusivamente como femenina, en Hispanoamérica coexisten los dos géneros, aunque con predominio del masculino en la mayoría de los países.».
 
Esta es la nota que el DUE, de María Moliner, apunta relativamente a la palabra _sauna._
_ _
Mejores saludos


----------



## josama

En Colombia es "el sauna".

Adicionalmente, una búsqueda en Google retorna el siguiente volumen de resultados:

- "la sauna": 398,000 resultados.
- "el sauna": 411,000 resultados.

Supongo que la razón es que originalmente se decía "el baño sauna".


----------



## jifgif

Actualmente, la cosa está muy clara, porque el diccionario de la RAE ya recoge ambos generos:
sauna


Del finés _sauna._

1. f. Baño de vapor, en recinto demadera, a muy alta temperatura,que produce una rápida y abundantesudoración y que se toma con fineshigiénicos y terapéuticos. En Am., u. t. c. m.

2. f. Local en que se pueden tomarsaunas. En Am., u. t. c. m.


----------



## Aviador

En buena hora. Ahora *el* *baño* sauna puede estar tranquilo.


----------



## Aprendiz2007

Ilmo said:


> ¿Intentas decir que una tirada grande justifique errores de gramática?
> En tal caso:
> Google me dio 33.000 aciertos con "el sauna" y 285.000 aciertos on "la sauna".
> Creo que se ha confundido el género de la palabra sauna con el de las palabras de origen griego que terminan con "a". Palabras como el problema, el sistema etcétera sí que son masculinos, pero la palabra "sauna" es una palabra del finés, y en esta lengua las palabras no tienen género en absoluto. Por eso fuera lógico que se determinara el género en español según la regla normal que las palabras terminando en la vocal "a" sean femeninas.



¡Totalmente de acuerdo! el hecho de exista una tirada grande de periódicos, no es una razón lógica y aceptable para justificar errores de gramática o de cualquier índole.


----------



## jilar

Interesante tema.
Aparte del género a debate en español a mí me gustaría saber el significado original de "sauna" en finés.

¿Es correcto lo que ahí explican? Básicamente sería un hoyo (en la tierra o en la nieve)

Está en inglés, por eso solo pongo el enlace Sauna – definition of terms
En ninguna de las páginas que suelo consultar sobre etimologías aclaran el significado en finés. Ni en español ni en inglés. Cosa que sí se hace con otras lenguas cuando por ejemplo una palabra tiene origen griego, latino, fenicio, ...


----------



## jazyk

Pon este texto en Google Translate: Sauna - Kotimaisten kielten keskus

Sale una traducción bastante comprensible.


----------



## jilar

Pues sí.
También apuntan al significado de hoyo o agujero, que imagino refiere al lugar donde se depositaban las piedras calientes -sobre nieve esas mismas piedras formarían un hoyo al derretirla- o bien a la misma fogata que se hacía para calentar tales piedras.

Pero ¿tú sabes finés? Y si así es ¿lo confirmas (_sauna_=hoyo, agujero)?


----------



## jazyk

Sí, sé, pero hoyo se dice reikä o aukko.


----------

